
Dear GitHub 2.0: open letter to GitHub from maintainers of open source projects - jshorty
https://github.com/drop-ice/dear-github-2.0
======
100011
So they do not have any complaint against Github, but want to engage in
political virtue signaling over completely legal federal law enforcement
procedures?

For some reason I doubt the group of people wrote similar letter when Obama
had caged people. My bet is that they thought the pictures from Obama's cages
were from Trump's cages.

